# 5.1 - Lautsprecher, welcher Hersteller?



## eXistenZ (12. August 2010)

Hallo liebe PC Games Hardware community.

Ich habe mir letzt den AV RX 465 von Yamaha geholt und würde mir dazu nun langsam stück für stück gute Boxen holen.

Habe mich nun mal hier, in google und in anderen voren bisschen umgeschaut.
Ich lese oft das Canton gute Boxen für den Heimkinogebrauch haben soll?

Probehören konnte ich bislang noch nicht, werde ich aber noch, zuerst möchte ich mir aber erst einmal einen überblick verschaffen und erfahrungen sammeln ^^

Die GLE Serie von Canton soll gut sein?
Kann ich eigentlich auch die front lautsprecher von der GLE Serie nehmen und den Center von der Ergo serie? oder wäre das eher nicht sinnvoll?

Gruß

eXi


----------



## DragonTEC (12. August 2010)

was planst du denn für ein budget für die boxen ein?

Ich hab gehört, Bose soll gute Boxen machen  (scnr)


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2010)

eXistenZ schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auch die front lautsprecher von der GLE Serie nehmen und den Center von der Ergo serie? oder wäre das eher nicht sinnvoll?



Wenn du schon GLE als Front-Speaker nimmst, dann solltest du auch den GLE455 als Center nehmen. Homogenität ist ein Muss beim Center.

Je nach Wahl des Subs und der Rear-Speaker kann dich das über 1.500 € kosten. Ist das das Budget in dem du was suchst?


----------



## Fatpet (13. August 2010)

DragonTEC schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, Bose soll gute Boxen machen  (scnr)


o.O dann hörst Du zu arg auf die Allgemeinheit  Lass sowas (scnr) lieber, es gibt Leute (wie mich) die das bis vor einer Minute nicht verstanden haben.

B2T:
Genau, welche Preisgrenze?
Die GLE Serie von Canton ist ganz schön, aber die ECOs empfinden viele als etwas "spaßiger"^^
Auch denkbar (je nach Budget) wäre die Magnat Monitor Supreme Serie...


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

im heimkino sind laut testsieger teufel weit vorne, zudem haben die auch gute preise. von 400€ aufwärts bis über 4000 bekommst du da alles.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. August 2010)

Vergiss teufel, nimm lieber was gescheites


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

naja teufel ist was gescheistes. das sagen die meisten test. 

THX Lautsprecher System 9 THX Ultra 2: THX-Heimkino-Set von Lautsprecher Teufel

AUERBACH VERLAG Ausgabe 05/2010 "Gewinner der AUERBACH VERLAG-Leserwahl 2010" unten 
Video Ausgabe 02/2010 "Sieger der Video-Leserwahl 2010" lesen > 
Home Cinema Choice Awards 2009 Ausgabe 03/2009 „Bestes Lautsprechersystem über £ 2000“ lesen > 
TrustedReviews - the UK's premier source of Technology News and Reviews 12/2008 (übersetzt aus dem Englischen) "Ihre Nachbarn werden Sie lieben!" lesen > 
Home Electronic 09/2008 "THXplosion pur!" lesen > 
Lloxx: LLOXX - News und Testberichte zu Video, Audio, Hifi, Heimkino, Lautsprecher, Flat-TV, Plasma-TV, DVD, Blu-ray, Car Hifi, Navigation, etc. im Juli 2008 Beste Heimkinolautsprecher lesen > 
HD+TV Ausgabe 4/2008 "Bester Lautsprecher - 5.1" lesen > 
audiovision Ausgabe 02/2008 "Einfach grandios!" lesen > 
Audio Ausgabe 4/08 "Es dürfte es schwerfallen, irgendwo anders eine vergleichbar packende Kino-Performance zu bekommen" lesen > 
AreaDVD.de im November 2007 "Konkurrenzlos: Sensationelle akustische Leistung zum Schnäppchenpreis" lesen > 
Video Ausgabe 11/2007 "Zu diesem Preis ein klarer Kauftipp" lesen > 
HD+TV Ausgabe Nov./Dez. 2007 "Pures Heimkino-Vergnügen" lesen > 
Heimkino Ausgabe 10/2007 "Steht klassischen HiFi-Lautsprechern der absoluten Top-Klasse in nichts nach - Highlight!" lesen > 


aber klar das hier wieder die meisten mehr ahnung haben als die tester die damit ihr geld verdienen, und klar, teufel kauft ALLE zeitungen, die sind ja so teuer.. schon klar..

hier mal ein neueres set:

http://www.teufel.de/THXsysteme/System8-THX-Ultra2.cfm?show=test#tab

*"Licence to Thrill"*



"Schon beim mittlerweile mit Kultstatus versehende Theater 8 hat Teufel ein wahres Meisterwerk geschaffen. Dass die Performance nochmals getoppt werden könnte, hätte wohl kaum jemand gedacht. Doch Teufels Ingenieure haben das Unglaubliche einmal mehr möglich gemacht und ein THX-zertifiziertes Heimkinosystem geschaffen, das noch faszinierender, harmonischer, agiler und bei Bedarf auch brachialer und feinsinniger zu Werke geht, noch mehr Spaß bereitet und dabei noch kompakter und somit integrations- und wohnraumfreundlicher als sein legendärer Vorgänger ist. Wer also ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt, sein Heimkino aufzurüsten oder gar einen größeren Filmpalast im Keller oder auf dem Dachboden einzurichten, der sollte dieses System unbedingt einmal Probe hören."

• Klang: 1+
• Labor: 1,0
• Praxis: 1,0
• Preis/Leistung: Hervorragend

+ exzellente Detail- und Dialogdarstellung
+ abgrundtiefe Basswiedergabe

*Testurteil: Überragend (1+)* *"Licence to Thrill"*


http://www.testberichte.de/t/4/2680/50644/0/1.html


----------



## Fatpet (13. August 2010)

Oh man, also oberflächlicher geht so ein Test wirklich nicht...
Das ist eigentlich nur noch Werbung!

Schade, dass es Menschen gibt, die solchen "Tests" ihre Glaubwürdigkeit schenken.


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

wieso nicht? jedenfalls, google selbst, meist du alle sind gekauft? das nenn ich naiv. bose könnte sich das leisten, so ein hersteller wie teufel den man nichtmal in mediamarkt findet wohl eher weniger.


----------



## Fatpet (13. August 2010)

Teufel hat mehr Einfluss (wörtlich xD) auf die Medien als Du denkst! Ist doch klar, dass auf der Teufel Homepage nur die guten "Tests" zu finden sind...
Ich will nicht behaupten, es gäbe keine Tests mit guten Beurteilungen über dieses System, aber so, wie es dort in den Himmel gelobt wird, kann es nur zwei Möglichkeiten geben:
1. Die "Tester"/Zeitschrift haben/hat noch nie ein anderes bzw. besseres System (auch von anderen Herstellern) gesehen, oder
2. Der ganze Test wurde mit etwas Bestechung zu Gunsten von Teufel verfasst.


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

klar.. deswegen hab ich ja den untersten link gepostet, der hat nix mit teufel.de zu tun. aber klar, es ist ja der teufel deswegen sind die so pöse und kaufen alle.. kaum ist mal ne firma wirklich gut und wird von den meisten testern gelobt gibts hier kiddies die es besser wissen. so wie mit nvidia/ati, mit ati hat man bei nem neuen game nur probleme aber nvidia ist böse und immer an allen schuld. fühl mich wie in nem kindergarten.


----------



## Fatpet (13. August 2010)

Du siehst das etwas zu blauäugig und auch zu ernst...
Alle solchen "Tests" (aus Zeitschriften noch mehr als aus dem Internet) sind keineswegs objektiv bzw. die Redaktion wirklich Fachleute. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht nur vo Tests über den pösen Teufel. 
Ich schaue mir lieber die Rezensionen bei Amazon an, als einen (natürlich komplett objektiv-kritischen) Test in einer Zeitschrift zu lesen.
In der neuen PCGH gibt es einen Bericht über Soundkarten (von dr=nfs-game) und einen "Test" über Lautsprecher (von dm); zwischen den Betrachtungsweisen dieser zwei Texte liegen kleine Welten, was Klangbeurteilung angeht.

Teufel ist gut für PC-Sound, vor allem im Surroundbereich. Aber für ein Heimkino würde kaum jemand ein Teufelset nehmen. 
Teufel hatte früher sogar (technisch gesehen) ein besseres Image als heute (siehe CEM PE). In den letzten paar Jahren sind aber neue Chefs gekommen; seit dem erkennt man die "Liebe" und das technische Fachwissen vom vorigen Chef nicht mehr. Die Verarbeitungsqualität nimmt ab, die Firmenrichtung geht mehr zu Marketing und freundlichem Support. Die neueren Concept E-Sets gleichen mehr einem 5.1. Brüllwürfelset von Aldi.

Ich lasse mich nicht als Kiddie bezeichnen!
Seit wann hat man mit ATI nur Probleme in einem (oder mehreren) Game(s)? 
Und es ist einfach Fakt, dass NVidia die Spieleentwickler "mehr mag" als ATI, und deshalb viele Spiele auf NVidia-Karten optimiert werden. Es kann also sein, dass man mit einer NVidia-Grafikkarte ein paar bis viele FPS mehr hat.


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

mit ati war nur ein bsp, was aber stimmt. muß man nur mal hier die das forum durchsuchen, aber am ende gibts natürlich keiner zu das ati schuld ist, selbst die käufer nicht.

und, ich weiß das teufel bisher 2 mal aufgekauft wurde bzw verkauft, dennoch traue ich den "professionellen" testern mehr als wie den von amazon oder dir. ausserdem, nenn mir einen anderen europäischen hersteller der laut test wenigstens ähnlich gut abschneidet und auch thx hat. klar, thx muß auch nix heißen. und jetzt komm nicht mit der schiene ich wüßte nicht was thx eigentlich ist, ich kenn mich mit lucasfilm und den anderen firmen besser aus als du wahrscheinlich. jedenfalls, schaden tut eine thx cert. mit sicherheit nicht. und es sollte klar sein das die bei den billigen ls event. mehr sparen, aber garantiert nicht bei den großen. immerhin wird ja auch immer in einem preisbereich getestet, und die verarbeitung ist da laut den testern die ahnung haben sollten, nach deiner meinung ja eher nicht, spitze. und ich glaube auch nicht ein oder zwei zeitschriften, aber wenn im großen und ganzen ALLE das ähnliche ergebniss haben glaub ich denen jedenfalls mehr als dir oder amazon käufer... da gibts auch viele spacken die nur ein stern geben weil die zu blöd sind eine batterie richtig rum in die fb zu legen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2010)

Das soll hier kein Teufel Pro/Contra Thread werden. Ihr habt eure Meinungen genug klargestellt. Bitte wieder auf die Beratung des TE eingehen. Danke.

Bei Bedarf könnt ihr die Diskussion in den Diskussionsthread verlagern.

B2T


----------



## Fatpet (13. August 2010)

Ich brauche dein Vertrauen nicht, denn ich bezeichne mich selbst nicht als würdig, über hochwertige Systeme zu urteilen.
Das Problem ist einfach nur, Du hast ein laut Testberichten "ultimatives" Heimkinosystem von Teufel vorgeschlagen, das es aber nicht ist. Dieser Test strotzt nur so vor Inkompetenz, zu mal er auch noch auf der Homepage von Teufel verlinkt wird.
Die anderen Tests über dieses System kenne ich nicht und brauche ich auch nicht zu kennen, denn in den Audiozeitschriften steht meist nur Quatsch. (Thema Kabelklang, was ich aber hier NICHT anfangen/weiterführen möchte!)

Ein anderer, vergleichbarer Hersteller (ob mit oder ohne THX spielt jetzt auch keine Rolle, ist halt ein Lockwort) wäre Edifier.
Die Zeitschriften bekommen Geld für ihre Tests und die eingefügte Werbung. Nicht nur von Teufel.
Das von dir vorgeschlagene System kann ja eine gute Verarbeitung haben, ich sprach von den Serien bis 300€
Aber für den Preis (über 3000€) bekommt man hundertprozentig mehr Klang bei einer anderen Firma.

Zu MediaMarkt: Wozu braucht teufel die? Sie vertreiben allein, unter dem Vorwand den besten Preis zu bieten. Mag teilweise auch gestimmt haben.
Aber gerade durch diese Exklusivität bekommt Teufel das gewünschte Image. 

Bei Amazon sind die meisten Leute nicht beeinflusst von irgendeiner Firma, also (theoretsich) unparteiisch. Was nicht gleichzeitig objektiv heißen muss. Aber oft sind die Rezensionen einfach mehr auf den Alltag bezogen und auch über einen längeren Zeitabschnitt bewertet, als es eine Fachredaktion für einen Test machen könnte, schon alleine deswegen weil das Testexemplar zurückgeschickt wird bzw. um zu "belohnen" behalten werden darf. In letzterem Fall interessiert es den Tester nicht mehr, wie das Gerät in 1 Jahr aussieht bzw. funktioniert.

Edit: genau das habe ich während dem Tippen vergessen...
B2T


----------



## psyphly (13. August 2010)

Man kann weder etwas gegen Teufel, gegen Canton, Elac oder gegen Magnat haben, denn all diese Hersteller bauen mittlerweile im unter- tausend Euro Bereich gute Lautsprecher und 5.1 Sets. Geh doch am besten einfach mal zum Hifi Höker deines Vertrauens oder guck dich im Netz nach Angeboten um. Du hast einen guten AV Reciever gekauft. Wenn du allerdings viel Wert auf Musik legst, würde ich allerdings eher ein gutes Stereoboxen Paar empfehlen oder zumindest ein 5.1 System mit etwas größeren Standsäulen tendieren wie es z.B.Teufel mit seinen Theater Hybrid Systemen hat.

Zum Thema Bose: B.uy O.ther S.ound E.quipment. Bose ist absolut überteuerter Papier und Plastikschrott mit guter Marketingabteilung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

@fatpet: Haargenau richtig - Diese "Tests" sind nur Marketinggags, um Hersteller zu bevorteilen. Etwas Geld und es klappt mit dem Testsieg.

@sash: Du glaubst echt alles. Teufel ist für Heimkino mit Ihren völlig unabgestimmten Sets mit Hang zu total übertriebenen und schwammigen Bass ne kleine Empfehlung, wenns nur krachen soll. Klang ist was anderes bzw. kein Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern zum gleichen Preis.

@Psyphly: *Recht geb*


----------



## eXistenZ (13. August 2010)

ok, ich habe die letzten paar posts nun ignoriert weil die mir nicht sonderlich weiter geholfen haben ^^
Ich selber bin kein großer fan von teufel, kann ich leider nicht groß begründen, ist einfach meine geschmackssache.

Ja also, genau sry ehm budget, joa da wäre ich sehr offen.
Also da ich wirklich nicht zu wenig geld in mein 5.1 ssystem stecken will und lieber was wirklich anständiges haben möchte, denke ich kann ich  mit 1000- 2500€ leben, ich meine, es stimmt doch das ich nicht alles auf einmal kaufen muss oder?
Ich dachte z.b. erst die front oder center, dann die rear, dann irgendwann ein sub?

Gut, also aus dem 2. post entnahm ich das ich zwecks homogenität (was sehr wichtig scheint) lieber ein !gleiches" set nehmen sollte und nicht z.b. unter den verschiedenen systemen von canton mischen sollte?
Also wenn schon das GLE System dann auch alles von diesem System?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2010)

eXistenZ schrieb:


> Gut, also aus dem 2. post entnahm ich das ich zwecks homogenität (was sehr wichtig scheint) lieber ein !gleiches" set nehmen sollte und nicht z.b. unter den verschiedenen systemen von canton mischen sollte?
> Also wenn schon das GLE System dann auch alles von diesem System?



Ja. Das gilt für alle Systeme eines jeden Herstellers. Gleiche Abstimmung und Technik sind A und O im Heimkino. 

Was ebenfalls wichtig ist im Heimkino, sind Lautsprecher, die mit hohen Pegeln und plötzlichen Dynamiksprüngen umgehen können. Nicht jedes Hifi-Set ist dem gewachsen (und dafür gemacht).

Die Auswahl ist groß. Wenn du zu Hause erstmal ausgiebig Testen möchtest, empfehle ich dir mal bei Nubert (ebenfalls Direktversender wie Teufel) vorbei zu schauen. Dort kannst du vier Wochen im eigenen Wohnraum testen und bei Bedarf behalten oder wieder zurück schicken. Die haben auch Lautsprecher (und besonders Subwoofer!), die Pegel vertragen. 

Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen: Heco, Quadral, Klipsch oder mal etwas, was man nicht so oft im gewöhnlichen Heimkino sieht: Dali, Focal, B&W, Jamo, Monitor Audio.

Die Auswahl ist einfach zu groß, um einen pauschalen Tipp geben zu können. Da hilft nur Probehören, was ich bei dem Kaufpreis dringend empfehle.

Suche dir einen professionellen Fachhändler (nicht Media-Markt und Konsorten), bringe deine Lieblings-Filme mit und höre dich durch die Auswahl.

Wenn du spezielle Fragen zur GLE-Serie hast, dann stelle die mir. Schließlich habe ich die zu Hause stehen.


----------



## eXistenZ (13. August 2010)

ok ich danke dir, ich werde mich noch ein wenig umschauen und auf jeden fall probehören, denke aber das ich auf dich zwecks GLE zurück kommen werde, da mich bis jetzt dieses system am meisten reizt.


----------



## cane87 (13. August 2010)

Hi,

also wenn ich mit meiner aktuell zusammengestellten Anlage nicht so zufrieden wäre (ok - den Center würde ich gerne noch tauschen), würde ich mich glaube bei der Heco Metas Serie bzw. Heco Celan XT Serie umschauen. Celan XT, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde .

Habe gerade mal Beispielsystem zusammengestellt:
Heco Metas Center 2:                179€ Link
2x Heco Metas 700 für die Front: 549€ Link
2x Heco Metas 500 als Rear:       398€ Link
Heco Metas Sub 30A Subwoofer: 333€ Link
-------------------------------1459€

Das ganze natürlich in schwarz 
Vor allem die 700er Metas sind aktuell ziemlich günstig im Paar. 

Finde das ist eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung für das Geld und sollte ordentlich Heimkinospaß sorgen. Ich selber habe die Metas mal gehört und gefielen mir sehr gut (habe aktuell MBQuart - siehe sysprofile). Den Heco Metas Sub hab ich mir dann auch gleich geholt. Konnte ihn in meiner Wohnung leider noch nie komplett auftrehen, da meine Wohnung vorher anfängt zu atmen ^^ -  glaube das käme bei den restlichen Mietern nicht so gut an ^^ - Echt ein übler Dampfhammer das Teil aber sowohl sehr gut für Musik als auch Filme geeignet. 

Kannst du dir ja mal angucken. Vielleicht wär das ja eine passende Konfiguration für dich.


----------



## eXistenZ (14. August 2010)

habe es mir angeschaut und ich muss sagen optisch wirklich nicht schlecht, und laut beschreibung auch wirklich gut. Mal schaun ob ich in der nähe einen laden finde wo ich die mal probehöhren kann ^^


----------

